# 69 custom s pypes down pypes issue



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

I recently purchased the pypes 2 1/2 stainless exhaust with x pipe from pypes for my 69 custom s stock 350 . When I installed the down pipes the right side hits the transmission pan on my stock th350. Has anyone else had this problem and if so what did you do if anything? I was thinking possibly taking it to an exhaust shop to make a slight bend in the pipe, Im thinking I dont want the heat from the exhaust transferring to the tranny. Any thoughts or solutions would be great.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My '67 came with the Pypes transmission heater system, it was also loud and obnoxious with Magnaflows.
Rather than mess with it I just removed it and replaced it with a Gardner factory reproduction exhaust with resonators.

1967 GTO Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - 1967 GTO Exhaust Sytems by Gardner

Kind of pricey but I wanted factory correct and factory sound.
If you don't want to go that route your idea of having a muffler shop reconfigure it isn't a bad idea.
If you want a crossover have them remove the X and do the crossover behind the tranny tailpiece.
My manifolds are HO so I had Eric configure the head pipes with new collars and the fit and finish are a 10.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Redman, with the problem your having, I'd take some digital pics of the passenger side headpipe, then during a weekday, call the tech help at PYPES, be prepared to email the pics. Chris' staff should work to remedy the problem.


----------



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you both for the reply. I had read on a couple reviews of guys having the same problem but only a couple out of several so mabe the others didnt realize the heat transfer form the exhaust could damage the tranny. Any way I did price the gardner exhaust but little pricey for me and wanted something more aggressive for less cash. I am very happy with the pypes sound versus flowmasters which I have always used in the past. Besides this small hicup I am impressed. I used some pypes products in the past on other projects but never the mufflers. I used the street pro mufflers and am very happy with them. Replaced flowmaster 44 by the way. Anyway I only installed the headpipes and mufflers because the exhaust showed up mid sat and had a car show at my friends house at 500. My old exhaust had fell off so it was a rush job. I will install the x pipe and tail pipes later this week and update the thread in case anyone is interested in the same setup.


----------

